# Orange Guppy Swollen And Infiltrated Gills



## Danosaurs (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello, I am new to this website and I have a really serious concern about just one of my pet Guppy fish that seems to have a ball of swollen gills its really hard to explain but i really need a cure or treatment fast i'm not that great with the statistics of my tank is 14 gallons the victim was born in the tank temperature is 80 degrees F, and I do water changes once every month and a half because I want my guppies to get used to harsh conditions. Anyway, the infected guppy is a year and a half old (my oldest tank born guppy and I would hate to see him leave), any help will do if I need to add more info just ask politely below and I added pictures to help you get a visual. Again, If anyone has any questions about the stats, just ask. Thank You!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Poor fishy 

Can you isolate him and put him in a hospital tank? I'd start with that and add some Epsom salt (1tsp. dissolved per gallon) to see if you can relieve some of the bloating. 

Since you don't do weekly partial water changes, do you at least test the water for ammonia, nitrite, nitrAte, PH? If so, what are you latest readings?

Any other symptoms before he became a little balloon?

Edit: And I'm a bit curious as to why you want to submit fish to harsh conditions to get them used to it. Is there a reason for this? :dunno:


----------



## Danosaurs (Jun 26, 2015)

**Update**

@Romad

Ammonia Levels- .25
Nitrite Levels- 0
Nitrate Levels- 200 (This Is Probably The Reason The Guppy Is Sick)
PH Levels- 7

*No Symptoms Before And During Her Sickness
*Acts Perfectly Fine At This Moment/Doesn't Look Effected
*Where Could I Get The Epsom Salt?
*Just Did A 50% Water Change After The Tests And I Will Record Any Changes
* As For The Harsh Conditions, That Was Bad Wording On My Part, What I Meant Was Trying To Prepare Them For The Worst-Case-Scenario 
* Put Her In My Separate Breeding Cage, We Are About To Go Off To Vacation And I Don't Have The Time To Setup A Hospital Tank 
*Thanks For Your Help In Advance!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

You can buy Epsom salt at any drug store. Just make sure it is the salt only with no additives.

Nitrates @200 is not good :shock: Try getting them down as soon as possible by doing small water changes daily or every other day until they are at 20 or lower. This might not be possible since you're leaving for vacation  Is anyone going to be taking care of the fish while you are gone?

Do you happen to use Prime water conditioner? If not, I'd try to pick up some of that before you leave and double or triple dose the tank to keep your fish out of harm with ammonia present.

To keep those nitrates in check going forward, I'd recommend doing weekly water changes of about 1/3. 

Hope he makes it.


----------

